# Anybody willing to take him on ?



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there. I have a kitten who will be 8 weeks old on 27th December. He was born without a tail and it has become apparent that he is doubly incontinent. The vet had said to us a few weeks ago to give him a little while to see how bad the problem would be, but basically advised us to have him put down. 
My problem is that he is the most adorable little thing, always the first of the litter to come and greet us and is so sweet. If I had the time I would keep him and care for him, but I have 3 children of my own and am a foster carer with currently 2 babies under one year old. I do not feel I would be able to devote the time to him he would need to lead any sort of quality of life. 
I have read online that some people keep them and express the poo four times or so a day.
I thought I would see if there was anyone who would be willing and have the time to care for this cute little boy. It breaks my heart to not give him a chance. 
I am in Cambridgeshire, near Wisbech.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

What a heat breaking situation!
Undfortunately I am not in a position to be able to offer a home, but have a few ideas.
A raw meat diet would produce small, firm nearly odourless stools which can easily be picked up without too much mess. I think the bladder can be manually expressed if the cat will tolerate it. Or, you could look into 'Stud pants'....yes such a thing does exist, it is like a nappy for a cat and breeders use them to stop their stud boys spray marking in the house.
How is he managing at the moment with these issues ( or rather how are YOU managing? )


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I can't stop thinking about this boy (and I'm having a horrendous day at work so wishing even more that I could retire and bring him home).

Does anyone have any experience with a kitten/cat like this? He sounds like such a lovely little guy


----------



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all
Currently we are bathing his rear end a couple of times a day as it gets compacted round there. We have trimmed away some of the fur to make it easier on him and have to apply a bit of Savlon as it gets a bit sore.
This morning he has been playing with the other kittens and pouncing on his bigger brothers. He definately has a zest for life, but I worry about how sore his rear end could get.
I would love to be able to tell the children we have found someone for him. Please, if you know anybody who you think could do this, get in touch. I so want him to have a happy ending.
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_How heartbreaking, what a poor little fella, i have everything crossed that someone who knows more about this kind of thing, can give him a home,do let us know if you find him a home. _


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hmm, I was worrying that his poor bottom might have been getting sore, and I can imagine that if he has a constant trickle of urine then he may end up with burnt or ulcerated skin.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Really hope there is a happy ending.

Just a thought but when my dog became old and incontinent a dog groomer recommended i use Cuticura talc to help keep her dry and clean. Its midly medicated and suitable for using on babies. You might want to check with your vet first though but my dog was much more comfortable.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i was going to suggest maybe vasilene for his bottom to protect him from soreness


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This must be very heart breaking for you.
Have you asked the vet if there is any chance of improvement to his plumbing or will it just always be the same?
Or you could get a second opinion from another vet.
There are a few things to consider.
If you were to find him a for ever home I don't know how sure you could be that the people that took him in would be so deicated 2 years down the line.
What with jobs, Holidays etc.
The only way would be to keep him and you say that you can't.
The thoughts of him being sore and uncomfortable would really up set me.

You could try looking on the internet too see if anyone has a kitten like yours and see how they are coping.

Nature can be very cruel and i do hope you can find a happy out come for him.
You really have to consider his life and how it would be for him as an adult cat.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

What a sad situation. I think I personally would have him euthanised. I'm not into 'getting rid' or animals with problems, but unless there is surgery to fix this, I can't see him having a good quality of life. He may be happy in himself but personally, I'd put him to rest.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

View topic - permenantly incontinent cat after tail dislocated • HandicappedPets.Net

Like others, I really wish I was in a position to be able to take this little one home. I am just not around enough to be able to assist him though.

However, I have found a few articles relating to this kind of situation and this website above had some good posts so I thought you might find it handy.

My BIL has loads of cats with disabilties - in fact I don't think he owns a standard healthy one. One of his cats had a prolapsed anus that had to be pushed back in several times a day - in the end he opted for corrective surgery which cost over $10,000 USD. If he wasn't a resident US citizen I know he would have taken your kitten too.

Point being, there are people who have the time and inclination to take on a disabled cat so you are right not to give up just yet. There are never any guarantees of responsible ownership with any cat, but hopefully your kitten will find a home where his owners will love him for all his days.

x


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Sonia, is there any further information your vet is able to give? In his situation would a cat nappy be sufficient?

My husband is going to try and speak to the centre that dealt with his brother's cat and see what they suggest.

Feline Internal Medicine - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences

Sadly I can't really promise to take him at the moment, but will responsibly try and find out how feasible it would be for us to do so. However first I need to ensure we can cope with the level of care and commitment he would need for his whole life, as we have two cats already and a young son.

I hope that makes sense, and I do hope someone with more experience would be willing to offer him a home. x


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, you are such an amazing person to give this little one a chance. I do hope you manage to find him a home soon.

Somebody that would be able to offer advice is a couple who took on Mikey from the RSPCA branch that I foster for.

He was shot by a pellet gun and lost the use of his back legs and is incontinent. We did a huge appeal and he was adopted by a couple in Scotland.

You can see his story here

Mikey - A Special Rescue Cat RSPCA Stourbridge & District Branch

You could ask for a bit of advise via his facebook page!

https://www.facebook.com/mikeyoftheglen

Please do not give up hope x


----------



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi there everyone
I am going to take him back to the vets after Christmas to see what they think is going on with him. I am not sure how incontinent he actually is. We do see him squatting in the litter tray, and yesterday there was no poo stuck to his bottom. We don't find poo or urine on the floor in the conservatory where we keep him and his brothers. His bottom did look distended though yesterday and there was a slight bit of blood there. 
I am of the opinion that if he will suffer and his quality of life will be bad, then we will have to have him put to sleep. I can't bear to think of him being in any discomfort for the rest of his life.
Maybe when we take him back they will have something more positive to say.
Happy Christmas everyone and thank you for taking the time to read this thread. xxx


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope there can be a little bit of a Christmas miracle for this young kitten. We can but hope.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Sonia

Just wondering if you took him to the vets and what was decided?

x


----------



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

Haven't taken him back to vets as he seems to be doing OK. His rear end is not sore looking anymore and he has learnt how to keep himself cleaner. He is so full of life and such a character, it looks as though we will keep him. So far we have only had one mess and that was last night. One of the other cats brought a dead pigeon in and he ate some which gave him the runs. There were little patches on the floor, but as the cats only come into the porch area which is vinyl it was easy enough to clean up.
I will take him to the vets if I have any concerns but while he seems happy I am letting him get on with it. He loves playing with his older sister and is a pleasure to watch.
Thanks all. xxxx Happy New Year xxxxx


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

I am SO pleased he is doing better - that is fantastic news. Have you named him yet?


----------



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yes we have named him.......don't laugh....it's Splodge.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

You know, I was thinking of Smudge when I asked the question - Splodge sounds perfect 

Any photos of him?

So glad to hear he is so full of energy. I bet he gets spoilt rotten and laps up all the extra attention with relish.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Pictures of the lucky little Splodge, maybe?????


----------



## Lola757 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes pictures please!!!!! I love a happy ending


----------



## sonia1976 (Dec 20, 2011)

I did try and post a photo ages ago but I couldn't do it. Unfortunately, little Splodge has since died.
He became quieter than normal and I thought there was something going on. The next day, I got back from picking up my little boy from nursery and felt the need to find Splodge as he wasn't where he usually was. I found him lying in the barn, struggling to breathe so my other half rushed him straight to the vets where we had him put down. It was obvious the poor little mite was dying and I couldn't bear waiting until it happened naturally as it was really distressing.
I am so sorry to pass on an unhappy ending, but thank you to those who gave me advice at the time. I feel that we did the right thing as he had fun while he was OK. He was a crazy little kitten that was always playing. I am glad we gave him the chance to do that.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very sorry to hear this  At least he was happy and loved while he was here. At least you gave him a chance and made the right decision at the end. God bless little Splodge.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i am very sorry to hear about splodge. at least his last few months were happy ones living with you and you know that you did the right thing for him at all times of his life. RIP little splodge


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Aww so soory to hear your sad news rip slodge xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read your post xxx

Run free splodge, chase those butterflies at the bridge xxx


----------

